# Greeting from Middle east Iraq



## ayoub (Jun 10, 2017)

42yrs old financial manager been in iraq for 3 years now. Looking forward to connect and communicate with other fella brothers.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 10, 2017)

Greetings and welcome. What lodge and Grand Lodge do you hail from?


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 10, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome, and what Warrior said.


----------



## Mohammad hussain (Jun 27, 2017)

thank you brothers, till date i was not able to join any lodge, however im trying to start something small where i live and trying to find more brothers to help.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 7, 2018)

Freemasonry is not legally permitted in Iraq except on foreign military bases which you must either be military or authorized civilian contractor


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 7, 2018)

In Iran membership in Freemasonry was considered a CAPITAL CRIME and some Masonic brothers were executed by hanging during the 1979 revolution-be careful of what are the country’s attitudes towards Freemasonry are before engaging in anything related to the Masons


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Kwasi Kdivine (May 7, 2018)

How are you doing brother? I live in New York, have you ever been to America?

Sent from my SM-J727V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## .'.DM.'. (May 30, 2018)

ayoub said:


> 42yrs old financial manager been in iraq for 3 years now. Looking forward to connect and communicate with other fella brothers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Go l

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## .'.DM.'. (May 30, 2018)

ayoub said:


> 42yrs old financial manager been in iraq for 3 years now. Looking forward to connect and communicate with other fella brothers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Go Lebanon bro

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Rafhael Marsigli (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome brother. And greetings from Brazil!


----------

